# How much Grizzle is in this Grizzle??



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Haha,

I couldn't think of another title. I have this Grizzle cock bird a friend gave to me last year, bred him a winner, that is really really nice! He has bred some nice babies, being bred to a few nice hens I have here. The babies come out strong, and very well built, I know its his genes that are showing up for the most part. I figured since I want to get into whites that I may keep him to put his blood into the line, but I don't know how much of the GRIZZLE MODIFIER? he has in him. Does he has a single or double dose of it? If he is paired with a pure white hen, what do you think the outcomes would be? 

PIGEON GENETICS ILLITERATE!!!  

LUIS


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont know much about colour or genetics but I would not call this grizzle. I will post pictures of my grizzles later - thats what I calle grizzle.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Warriec,

Thanks For The Reply. Its Best To Know What He Is Right! Lol I Look Foreward To Seeing Pictures. Thanks! Luis


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, that's a grizzle all right.......but HOW MUCH grizzle?? I have no clue. I'm genetic "dumb" too..............except for very basic stuff and grizzle ain't basic.....LOL


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

HAHA, THANKS LOVEBIRDS! I'M GONNA GO AHEAD AND POST ANOTHER PIC OF HIM. MORE OF A SIDE ONE THIS TIME.

LUIS


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty bird. I've got a grizzle hen that is the same color. Got a red grizzle baby out of her this year.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Bred to a pure white hen, I'm going to guess that you'll end up with a bird(s) that looks kind of like a dalmatian. That's just my guess though.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, if you can breed a BC and a BCWF together and get MOSTLY white birds......who the heck knows what you would get?? That's one of the FUN parts of this.............


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Yea I know! lol I think I could get some whites out of him paired with a white hen. The babies will probably be slightly marked with dark beaks and feet?

Luis


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I have been trying to get grizzle babies for some time now without great success.

Pair 1) both parents grizzle but the young has the grizzle effect only on the head, body remains black.

Pair 2) Grizzle cock & black hen - i get black babies.

I still havent not found the right combo to get the same grizzle colour as the parents.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I bred my black cock and griz hen and got both griz babies. I think you would get a realy light griz bird from a pure white and that griz.

Chris

P.S. Beautiful bird!!!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I guess it will be based on how deep the grizzle colour is on the parent stock. Some breeds the grizzle is difficult to get such as homers and some breeds easier like the high flyers.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

I Think Breeding Spread(black) Will Make Any Color Darker. I Think Spread Is Dom. But I Have No Idea. I Still Have Lots Of Reading To Do On Genetics. Since Racing Pigeons Are Bred For Performance, There Is Not Much Consern For Color. This Will Be A Tuff Project. Lol Luis


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

LuisO,
We call these Blue Grizzle's in Racing Homers.. Happy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi LUIS, Grizzle mated to grizzle you get grizzle but when you keep mating the young the grizzle effect keeps getting lighter until you have a bird that looks white,thats why some people a colored feather in a young bird that had two white birds as parents.One of those parents is a grizzle.So if you use this bird in a breeding program with white you will get white birds that are white grizzle's and while these birds look white they are realy grizzle and you will get a feather or two that are black or blue. I would use him he looks to be a fine bird but if you get that odd black or blue you know where it comes from.. .GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really pretty bird.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

THANKS George the information you gave me is invaluable. I really didn't want to get rid of him anyway. I know this guy will be one of the foundation cocks of this white family. I'm super excited about this one! Time to get a new digital camera and a photo box for the birds!!!! Early X-Mas for me!!

Luis


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

this are my grizzle birds


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

LuisO said:


> Time to get a new digital camera and a photo box for the birds!!!! Early X-Mas for me!!



Sounds like a good reason to me for a new camera. I loved the photo in post 21 it is now on my desktop. Great shot. Keep the photos comming we here on PT love photos.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Grizzle cock x white hen ,at first you will get lighter colred grizzles. Then take the hens you raise over to a white cock. You will agin get even more lighter grizzle and almost whites. Now then you take those hen over to white cock agin. YOU will get most all whites birds a few with a litlle marking here and there. Cocks remember are split for 2 colr genes hen basicly the 1 color they show. . Even grizzle xs grizzles for several generations say 4 to 5 you get all white. This project basicly will be a 3 year project. BUT worth the time doing so. And you can spread the genes over several { future whites} during this time. But I would plan on the faster way grizzle hen xs white cack as you go. Saves 1 maybe 2 years of setting the over all white color as dominent color with no to little off color apearing from time to time.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

warriec said:


> this are my grizzle birds


Look more mottled birds then grizzle colored. BUt are not bad looking bird


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Re Lee, I figured it was going to take some time but I'll have fun doing this. I gotta write this down! thanks again! Luis


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

ReLee has pretty much laid it all out for you 

It's taken us 5 years to get to the point where we can expect most of our 'whites' (white grizzles) to give us a high percentage of white babies. We still get the odd what I call a 'mismark' - a bird with a few dark spots on the tail, or one or two dark tail feathers.

It's not easy, and starting out with a dark grizzle like that will make it a little bit harder.

Some are going to ask now .. why not just start with pure whites to begin with? Well... it's hard to find GOOD 'pure' whites - most have been bred strictly for the white colour, and a lot of the homing ability has been lost because of that. Using racing grizzles to breed back into your bloodlines helps increase the homing instinct again.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey WhiteWingsCa,

Thanks for the input. I plan on keeping this guy because I'm pretty sure he has it in him to produce me some nice white grizzles. I also planned on purchasing a white grizzle hen (slightly mis-marked) may be ok, and pairing them up to see what they get. As of right now, I just received a white hen for him a few days ago. I'll see how it turns out. This is too much fun as well, simple breeding white to white, you know what your gonna get. Its nice to have a project within a project to keep you on your toes! lol

Thanks!

Luis


----------

